# Trek carbon crash replacement policy



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all,

Crashed my 6.5pro and frame is toast (it's the older frame with no replaceable hanger). Anyone know how much or what percentage of the original cost the replacement will ding me? I only need the frame.

thanks.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Post some pics and then go to your LBS and get in touch with Trek directly. The frame is replaceable, the important thing is that you're ok.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the Crash Replacement prices are $1500 for the Madone 5.2 and $2900 for the 6.9.


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

regardless of which frame you get its 30% of the MSSRP (the price the manufacturors suggest retails prices be..but retail is usually 10-15%lower than this)

so really its about 20% off the retail price of the new frame!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i busted a driveside chainstay.........300 CAD $ plus shipping.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You mentioned the derailleur hangar, is that all that's wrong? If so it can be replaced @ Trek.


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

Got a quote... retail crash replacement frame is $3,800 for a 6.9 Pro.
Crash replacement now has the option of getting P1 paint jobs so I decided to go with Cool Fire which retails for $1,600. All prices are Canadian. LBS got it for me for $3,550 all in. Not sure why the paint job is so much more in Canada compared to the States. Website says $US 999. Even with the exchange rate it's around $CND 1,300. Maybe shipping etc...? Regardless, insurance is covering all but a few hundred bucks. Hope it arrives before the season starts (which is around March up here)!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bleed_oil said:


> Got a quote... retail crash replacement frame is $3,800 for a 6.9 Pro.
> Crash replacement now has the option of getting P1 paint jobs so I decided to go with Cool Fire which retails for $1,600. All prices are Canadian. LBS got it for me for $3,550 all in. Not sure why the paint job is so much more in Canada compared to the States. Website says $US 999. Even with the exchange rate it's around $CND 1,300. Maybe shipping etc...? Regardless, insurance is covering all but a few hundred bucks. Hope it arrives before the season starts (which is around March up here)!


bleed, I was playing around with P1 when it relaunched a bit ago, and I spec'd out a Red frame with base level components (basically selected the least expensive option for all components) for less than you could buy a 5.2 with Ultegra. You may want to check that out as an alternative to just redoing the frame. I don't know how that will translate to $'s Canadian but it sure is worth the 10 minutes it takes. There is a thread on it in here somewhere (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1893328&postcount=7).

but since Trek's suck and all (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160227) you probably should be looking at a Huffy or something, just saying 

zac


----------

